# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته مهندسی علوم اعصاب

## payrim

vf

----------


## mahdir

با اپلای
باید از طریق رشته های علوم شناختی وارد این حوزه بشین توی ایران بعد اپلای کنین برای رشته نوروساینس.
توی ایران این رشته بسیار کمه پذیرش و جایگاهش.

----------


## payrim

> باید از طریق رشته های علوم شناختی وارد این حوزه بشین توی ایران بعد اپلای کنین برای رشته نوروساینس.
> توی ایران این رشته بسیار کمه پذیرش و جایگاهش.




از ریاضی میشه رفت؟

----------


## mahdir

> از ریاضی میشه رفت؟


فک نمیکنم مشکلی باشه
شما از طریق ریاضی میتونی بری روان‌شناسی حتی
در مورد علوم شناختی و شاخه هاش اطلاعی ندارم ولی میدونم دانشگاه های تهران و بهشتی و ازین قبیل دانشگاه ها، علوم شناختی رو ارائه میدن.
باید دفترچه انتخاب رشته رو ببینین هست این رشته برای ریاضی یا نه

----------

